# buzzbaits for muskie?



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

I plan on going out to Alum more in the comming weeks and might try for some muskie. I have some cranks and a friend gave this large buzzbait. Will this work, or should I just stick to the cranks? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks..


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

if it swims in the water the top predator will eat it for the most part i cant wait till i catch my first musky on a top water buzz bait
________
FEMALE ADVICE FORUMS


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

I like to tie a cat to the end of my line wrapped in a few treble hooks. Since cats hate water they really do move around a lot when they hit the water drawing the attn. of Mr. Muskie.  Just kiddin.

Buzz baits will work. Give it a try. If it doesn't work, change to something else.


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. Muskie is the one fish that I wanted to catch this year. I plan on spending the last 2 weeks of October fishing every.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I've caught several Muskies at West Branch using Buzzbaits and they work just fine. I caught most on one called a Muskie Hawk but since Muskie lures are getting priced beyong belief I have been making my own. I call my homemade Buzzbaits the Jimmyrude because they remind me of an evinrude sputtering across the water. It's a real blast when a good sized Muskie hits one. Good luck!


----------

